# GC Guitar Show - Toronto Hard Rock Cafe



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

GC Guitar Show March 3rd at the Hard Rock Cafe - Toronto










This is an opportunity for GC members to get together, meet one another and show off some of their gear. No vendors, no new product displays, just some cool guitars and conversation.

Let us know if you will be bringing a guitar for the show !!

All welcome. Members of GC or not.

Event: Guitar Heaven
Hard Rock Cafe Toronto, 
279 yonge street (at yonge and dundas)
Saturday, March 3rd
12pm - 4pm
Celebrating the Jimi Hendrix Signature series and limited edition stratocaster pin
Free admission
Snacks, great music, and awesome guitars 
Door prizes and auction items


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

If I'm in town I'm sure I can make it!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Count me in.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Sounds like fun


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I think it would be a nice opportunity for some of us in the area to get together for a bit


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Sounds interesting and if you have any more details further along let us know.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

Damn centre of the universe! I'm jealous.


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Count me in!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I will post up the details once I get them.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I was just about to post the same thing Dennis. I noticed that Vintage Guitar show is from 9 A.M. to 4 P.M. GC, what time in the afternoon will we be getting the Hard Rock Cafe?


----------



## Dennis (Jan 6, 2010)

That leaves time to be an early bird and catch both shows & drool over all the great guitars. lofu


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> It might even be better that there are two going on the same day. Gives people two reasons to get out for the day


I can work both. I now live a 20 min walk from this Toronto Guitar Show. I can get downtown in under 30 by TTC afterwards. But bringing a guitar by complicates it a bit.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Oh well, I've already got tickets to a house concert I want to see and my birthday is that weekend and family obligations prevail. You folks knock yourselves out.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 6, 2010)

Hoping to catch both shows as well - and for me that would mean going to the furthest one in the morning and working my way back west


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Anyone that thinks they can make it, let me know. I would like to get a feeling of how many (guitars) might be showing up. I will work with the venue to make sure we have the appropriate space and security


----------



## dereklyon (Feb 2, 2012)

I signed up on this forum specifically to be included in this meeting.
I'll follow this thread/ keep my eyes peeled for any dates.
Great idea TS.
Derek


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

dereklyon said:


> I signed up on this forum specifically to be included in this meeting.
> I'll follow this thread/ keep my eyes peeled for any dates.
> Great idea TS.
> Derek


You could have showed up anyway, but glad you joined the forum. Welcome aboard. More details to follow soon


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm hoping to bring this one along. Just have to address a fret buzz issue on the high E string.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

OP updated with show information. If you can let me know if you are bringing a guitar or two that would be helpful for me to plan this with Hard Rock


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I shall be bringing above pictured guitar. Guess the only other thing needed is a guitar stand.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Robert1950 said:


> I shall be bringing above pictured guitar. Guess the only other thing needed is a guitar stand.


I am bringing one along. I have requested a secure area and possibly some tables. But I don't think they will have a ton of guitar stands so if you can bring one that would be a good idea.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm gonna try to make it to this. We're playing a show the night before, so I won't get home til something stupid like 4am, but if I can drag myself out of bed in time, I'll swing by with a guitar or two.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I will bring these along and if I have that Chinese Strat operational I can bring that along as well so you guys can see it.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'd love to make it, but I can't be definite about that just yet. If I do come, I'd like to bring the AJC Custom for everyone to check out!


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I'll be there.
Love to shoot the breeze with GC cats.
I just might bring along one..............or two..........or three..............or
Oh hell I've got two double gig bags so four it is. 
will there be amps there? could we plug in?

cheers
pete


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

faracaster said:


> I'll be there.
> Love to shoot the breeze with GC cats.
> I just might bring along one..............or two..........or three..............or
> Oh hell I've got two double gig bags so four it is.
> ...


Not sure if there will be any there Pete but the guy I am dealing with said we could plug in if we wanted to. I will find out if they will have anything there. I don't really have anything myself that I can lug around easily but if anyone does, I think it will be fine.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

This is great news. I'm a 10 minute walk away. Might as well bring this :


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

please do, would love to check it out


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I will bring these along and if I have that Chinese Strat operational I can bring that along as well so you guys can see it.


Very nice. Early 60's ES345?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

hummingway said:


> Very nice. Early 60's ES345?


Yes sir, its a 1967


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

Hey, it sounds like a neat day - one venue with a place to buy/sell guitars, and another with a place to hang, chat, and show off gear with no buy/sell pressure. Fantastic!


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

faracaster said:


> I'll be there.
> Love to shoot the breeze with GC cats.
> I just might bring along one..............or two..........or three..............or
> Oh hell I've got two double gig bags so four it is.
> ...


Hey Pete, glad to see you're going to make it. You should bring your green blanket as well. ;o) I'm not sure if I should bring my Gibson Les Paul or my Dillion Moderne. Maybe we can get David Henman to come by as well. What do you say David?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

kenmac said:


> hey pete, glad to see you're going to make it. You should bring your green blanket as well. ;o) i'm not sure if i should bring my gibson les paul or my dillion moderne. Maybe we can get david henman to come by as well. What do you say david?


the moderne


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...what a wonderful idea. i hope i can make it. i'd really like to meet all these people i've been chatting with over the years.

gear talk! it's better than...


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I'll try but we are short a vehicle right now. It would be SO worth it just to touch the "GREEN BLANKET" ...


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

gonna try and make it.........been off the board lately and would love to say Hi to members I've had the pleasure to meet and to meet and greet some more........Hard Rock Cafe...........maybe I should get a DD.......lol......cheers, Gerry


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> the moderne


Okay, I'll bring that then. Robert, I remember reading on the forum that you like guitars with unhindered fret access and if that's the case you'll probably like the Moderne. Not only is the fret access unhindered but unlike the Gibson Moderne it has 24 instead of 22 frets. I'll let you try it out on March 3rd.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Looking at having tables provided to put the guitars on. Recommend people bring guitar stands if they can. Satge will be available and they said if someone wants to plug in that would be OK, no amps there though. They are looking at anything that might have a Hendrix theme to it as that's what they are doing that day. So if someone wants to do a rendition of the Star Spangled Banner, bring your lighter fluid.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2012)

It was 'Wild Thing' that he did that on.

Hey Gerry, you wanna commute? 
If we take the GO train, we can sleep it
off prior to driving home .. lol.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i would like to attend, if that's ok, just say hi, mebbe get a burger. if i had anything people would be interested in, i'd bring it. but i don't, really, so it'll just be me  
gonna also try to make the other show too, but only if i have $$ to spend. last time i didn't and i saw too many cool guitars i couldn't have.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

cheezyridr said:


> i would like to attend, if that's ok, just say hi, mebbe get a burger. if i had anything people would be interested in, i'd bring it. but i don't, really, so it'll just be me
> gonna also try to make the other show too, but only if i have $$ to spend. last time i didn't and i saw too many cool guitars i couldn't have.


Certainly, drop in. It is not required to bring a guitar.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm planning on attending (both the sale and the get together) but haven't decided on bringing gear or not. It's a day trip for me and the idea of leaving gear in my car during the time I'm not at the GC gathering makes me nervous. 

Also, Is this restricted to GC members only or is it open to anyone who wants to attend?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Hamstrung said:


> I'm planning on attending (both the sale and the get together) but haven't decided on bringing gear or not. It's a day trip for me and the idea of leaving gear in my car during the time I'm not at the GC gathering makes me nervous.
> 
> Also, Is this restricted to GC members only or is it open to anyone who wants to attend?


It is open to anyone that wants to attend. No requirement of bringing gear either. The more we get, the better of course. We will have room for at least 30 guitars by the sounds of it. I will get there early and make sure we have what we need.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> It is open to anyone that wants to attend. No requirement of bringing gear either. The more we get, the better of course. We will have room for at least 30 guitars by the sounds of it. I will get there early and make sure we have what we need.


I'm walking distance away. Let me know if I can help in any way leading up to it. I don't drive, but I can head by the venue early to help you set-up if it helps.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

LowWatt said:


> I'm walking distance away. Let me know if I can help in any way leading up to it. I don't drive, but I can head by the venue early to help you set-up if it helps.


That might be a good idea. I have no idea what to expect so may need to do some shuffling around in there. It starts at 11 so I am planning on being there for 10:30


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> That might be a good idea. I have no idea what to expect so may need to do some shuffling around in there. It starts at 11 so I am planning on being there for 10:30


I can be there for then no problem. Shoot me a PM and I'll send you my contact info.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

It's in my calendar. As long as I'm not out of the country I'll do my best to make it. I'd love to put faces to the names I've come to know around here.

And hey, an afternoon talking about guitars and gear....

Well, that's a day well spent.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Milkman said:


> It's in my calendar. As long as I'm not out of the country I'll do my best to make it. I'd love to put faces to the names I've come to know around here.
> 
> And hey, an afternoon talking about guitars and gear....
> 
> Well, that's a day well spent.


Should be a fun afternoon, Mike


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...looks like i won't be able to make this one.

drat!

yes, i said "drat!"

the woman who organized that benefit for rick gunn, and who is very involved in my own career, is hosting a dinner party for me, rick and a few others that night in oshawa.

i am seriously going to miss this opportunity to meet many of you, and to engage in a butt-kicking contest with some of my political foes here.

did i say "drat!"


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

david henman said:


> ...looks like i won't be able to make this one.
> 
> drat!
> 
> ...


Sorry you wont be able to make this one, David. Was hoping we could trade some political thoughts. Next time


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...looks like i won't be able to make this one. drat!


How about you send a life size cutout of yourself and we can pretend that it is you.


----------



## Fiveway (Mar 21, 2010)

I'll definitely try to turn up for this event. Is a Squier J5 tele that I modded into a nasty, active, HH helecaster interesting enough to bring along? It's either that or a heavily modded early 70's Garnet Les Paul.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Fiveway said:


> I'll definitely try to turn up for this event. Is a Squier J5 tele that I modded into a nasty, active, HH helecaster interesting enough to bring along? It's either that or a heavily modded early 70's Garnet Les Paul.


any and all guitars are welcome


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...looks like i won't be able to make this one.
> 
> drat!
> 
> ...


Sorry you can't make it David. I was hoping to meet you as well but maybe there'll be another event along these lines sometime in the future.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

Great idea!

I'll try my best to attend and if so will bring my 1993 Strat Plus Deluxe, maybe my Les Paul too....


----------



## MarkusV (Sep 24, 2009)

*If we can bring guitars...*

Is it OK to bring homebrew amps?

Markus V

I have a buddy who builds resonators - I will let him know soon


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

MarkusV said:


> Is it OK to bring homebrew amps?
> 
> Markus V
> 
> I have a buddy who builds resonators - I will let him know soon


There should be an opportunity to plug in there. I wont really know the whole layout until I get there on the Saturday. But I already spoke with the manager and he has said that if someone wants to play a few tunes they are welcome to do that.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

If I can make it out I'll bring out my '82 fender lead 2, the same guitar (donated by clapton) that started the hard rock collection.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Moosehead said:


> If I can make it out I'll bring out my '82 fender lead 2, the same guitar (donated by clapton) that started the hard rock collection.


Looking forward to checking it out


----------



## peter benn (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm in. I'll bring a guitar, maybe a Champ.

At these places there is also the space requirement for cases, none of which near a door. Letting empty cases walk in complicates the issue of keeping an eye on things when you get a drink or go to the can. Just saying. We also might think tablecloths, just for the scratch protection. Are they going to be long tables, or standard bar mini tables?

There's probably only going to be one place where there's an AC plug, and we're going to immediately need a power bar extension, and the reach of that will control how many tables with little amps on them we can service from one AC plug.

It sounds like they're going to adjust the house sound to whatever's going on. We're quite a diverse group, I imagine, and wall to wall Hendrix might be too much, IMO, with jazz or acoustic people, for instance.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

peter benn said:


> I'm in. I'll bring a guitar, maybe a Champ.
> 
> At these places there is also the space requirement for cases, none of which near a door. Letting empty cases walk in complicates the issue of keeping an eye on things when you get a drink or go to the can. Just saying. We also might think tablecloths, just for the scratch protection. Are they going to be long tables, or standard bar mini tables?
> 
> ...


They have bands in there on a regular basis so I am assuming they have some stuff there to accommodate us. They are providing tables for sure. Configuration Unknown right now and since it's a restaurant as well I am thinking tablecloths should be a go

I also warned them that there would e expensive gear there I want nothing in traffic and they are going to be providing extra eyes for us. We are in te back away from the doors as well


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I don't want to spoil the surprise but, I have been contacted by a few members via email. You won't want to miss what they planning on bringing to the show


----------



## Joesmith2510 (Sep 28, 2011)

*Vintage Guitar Show*

Yea! Everyone going to the GC guitar meet should definitely check out the other guitar show at 1083 Pape avenue on MARCH 3rd as well, you can buy stuff at this event.

http://www.tundramusic.com/pages.php?pageid=45

MARCH 3rd is going to be a good day!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2012)

I booked it off work as a Vacation day.
Gonna do what I can to check it out.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Joesmith2510 said:


> Yea! Everyone going to the GC guitar meet should definitely check out the other guitar show at 1083 Pape avenue on MARCH 3rd as well, you can buy stuff at this event.
> http://www.tundramusic.com/pages.php?pageid=45
> MARCH 3rd is going to be a good day!


Yes indeed, a morning at the Legion Hall transacting up a storm and an afternoon at the Hard Rock Cafe showing off the booty. 
I'm trying to arrange my schedule to be able to attend both events. 
It would be most interesting to meet some forum folks in person.


----------



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

Is this show a potential swap meet or just a chance to hang out, put a face to a name, and shoot the breeze? Either way, I'm in and will hopefully bring something.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Strung_Out said:


> Is this show a potential swap meet or just a chance to hang out, put a face to a name, and shoot the breeze? Either way, I'm in and will hopefully bring something.


It is a meet and greet with other GC members, plus a chance to check out some nice gear that people are bringing along. If someone happens to strike a deal to sell their guitar while they are there, that's up to them. But it is not an intentional swap meet. Most of the gear that is being brought in is purely for show.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Any more confirmations for this event? Would like to get an idea of the space we will need for the guitars


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Turn out should be good for this one. Let us know if you are bringing out some gear


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm thinking of bringing my 'Fakai', so that will be two.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Robert1950 said:


> I'm thinking of bringing my 'Fakai', so that will be two.


Looking forward to checking it out


----------



## GreenBurst (Oct 1, 2006)

I will be there later in the day, bringing this...

Ibanez USA Custom Graphic guitar (1989) - Road Song (rare)

















In the AM I will be at the Swap meet (1083 Pape Avenue) with a personal booth and the following gear to help celebrate all that is guitar. If we want to see guitar shows in Toronto
that are like this (www.guitarshow.com), then we all need to participate to make it happen.

Hope to see some fellow forum members there as well.

Mesa Blue Angel 4x10 with made in Italy Jensen P10R speakers (both 6v6 and EL84 tubes) - excellent blues amp, takes pedals very well
Budda Bud-Wah (1997) - rare black label early version, mint condition with original packaging
Ibanez Analog Delay AD99 with power supply and original packaging
BOSS Digital Delay DD2 (1984) - rare early edition with blue label
Metal Pedals Dirty B*&%h with original packaging
Ampeg Parametric EQ stompbox (1983) with original packaging (very cool, also sounds awesome for bass)
Voodoo Lab Overdrive (1995) with original packaging
Radial Big Shot Loop Switcher (recent) with original packaging 
SubDecay Liquid Sunshine - class A overdrive (early issue no graphic) with original packaging
Maxon Sonic Distortion SD-9 with original packaging
Tortuga Effects Wendigo silicon fuzz - now out of production with original packaging
Bennett Music Labs Boost-E-A with cheeky graphics and manual (only 50 units were made in 2006)
THD Hot Plate - 16 Ohms with original packaging
THD Hot Plate - 8 Ohms with original packaging


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I've got to say I'm disappointed I can't make it, but between a gig and some lessons, I'm booked. It would have been fun to meet everybody and show off my Beneteaus, Houses, and a few electrics (I'd probably leave the common stuff at home). Folks here have been so helpful and encouraging, never mind good wheeler/dealers, that the friendships here need a get together like this. Great idea. I hope everyone has a good time.

Take pictures!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Mooh said:


> I've got to say I'm disappointed I can't make it, but between a gig and some lessons, I'm booked. It would have been fun to meet everybody and show off my Beneteaus, Houses, and a few electrics (I'd probably leave the common stuff at home). Folks here have been so helpful and encouraging, never mind good wheeler/dealers, that the friendships here need a get together like this. Great idea. I hope everyone has a good time.
> 
> Take pictures!
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


I will run a live thread from my iPhone and take a bunch of pictures (with permission of course) for posting later


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2012)

Robert1950 said:


> I'm thinking of bringing my 'Fakai', so that will be two.


Confirmed! I'll be coming in as well with 'Riff Wrath' and a buddy of his. Been wanting to
put a face to some of the names here (heck, if you're not coming out to Riff's jam's, we 
gotta come to you's I guess. lol.) Seeing that it's gonna be a show n' tell, I may bring my
pre-les paul reborn Gession (made by tokai before their own branding). looking forward to it.


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm in. Bringing this along:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm looking good for attending. I'm off to Ohio in a few hours but should be back in time.

Sadly I have nothing spectacular to bring so I think I'll just admire the nice stuff everyone else brings.

Hey, do we wear name tags?

Hair nets?


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Would love to come, but I am broke flatter than pee on a plate. I can't even afford a new set of strings. If I could have made it I would have brought...........










the guitar I made for interested parties to try out. I guess I could have brought my G-DEC too. 
Maybe another show in London could be arranged???


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Looking forward to meeting you all. Bring whatever you want or just yourself. Should be a good time and the weather is supposed to be nice as well


----------



## jmb2 (May 18, 2009)

I've put it on the calendar ... will do my best to attend .... I'll be the guy with the Dr Z t-shirt 

cheers always,

Joel


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm still a definite maybe for this. I've got a show the night before, so I'll be getting home at, yknow, 4am or so. If I can wake up in time, I'll be there!


----------



## Latiator (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm thinking I'd like to attend! Maybe bring a couple of guitars, an acoustic and an electric. Great idea GC.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Have fun at this event everybody!

Next one's in Sudbury! FTW! 8P


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I will run a live thread from my iPhone and take a bunch of pictures (with permission of course) for posting later


You're the man!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm going to try and make and might bring my Nash:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Love to see that one as well. See you all there tomorrow


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Now THIS is my idea of Tele.




Tarbender said:


> I'm going to try and make and might bring my Nash:


----------



## jmb2 (May 18, 2009)

d'oh .... seems I spoke to soon .... will not be able to attend .... looking forward to pics and updates


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The Hard Rock has hired extra security for us. I had asked them to make sure the gear was being protected. So count on things being safe. For those that are bringing more than one guitar, there is a side entrance that can be used for our group. Tables will be set up. If you have guitar stands, please bring them. There will be a few of us there early if you need help with anything.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> The Hard Rock has hired extra security for us. I had asked them to make sure the gear was being protected. So count on things being safe. For those that are bringing more than one guitar, there is a side entrance that can be used for our group. Tables will be set up. If you have guitar stands, please bring them. There will be a few of us there early if you need help with anything.


What's the parking situation in that area? I'm still debating bringing any gear for fear of having to traverse too much o' the big bad city with it in hand.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Hamstrung said:


> What's the parking situation in that area? I'm still debating bringing any gear for fear of having to traverse too much o' the big bad city with it in hand.


They are recommending the parking garage underneath Dundas Square. But I will be there early with LowWatt and we can get you unloaded right at the Hard Rock and then you can go and park. Nobody will get near the gear with us and the security present. I promise. We will keep an eye on the doors and if you guys want to pull up we will unload for you.

They have a spot to store cases as well. I will bring along some masking tape so we can mark the cases

Hard Rock is also supplying a gear sign in/checkout sheet to keep track of everything that is coming in and the owners


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

It's my wife's birthday, I don't think coming to the show is a good idea for my marriage. 

Looking forward to the pics! I am sure everyone will be busy polishing their guitars tonight!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

hardasmum said:


> It's my wife's birthday, I don't think coming to the show is a good idea for my marriage.
> 
> Looking forward to the pics! I am sure everyone will be busy polishing their guitars tonight!


Lunch at the Hard Rock might be a nice little present for her


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> They are recommending the parking garage underneath Dundas Square. But I will be there early with LowWatt and we can get you unloaded right at the Hard Rock and then you can go and park. Nobody will get near the gear with us and the security present. I promise. We will keep an eye on the doors and if you guys want to pull up we will unload for you.
> 
> They have a spot to store cases as well. I will bring along some masking tape so we can mark the cases
> 
> Hard Rock is also supplying a gear sign in/checkout sheet to keep track of everything that is coming in and the owners


There's also an above ground lot over by Dundas and Church (2 minute walk) if the Dundas Square rates are too high (and if you wanted to poke your head into some craptacular Church Street pawn shops after). 

And for anyone still worried, I'm bringing my Monty Swingbilly, so you GCers can be damn certain I'll be keeping an eye on gear safety.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Where is that side entrance? I'll be walking from Dundas Station.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Robert1950 said:


> Where is that side entrance? I'll be walking from Dundas Station.


I am not 100% sure but he said its a side entrance with a service elevator that we could use for load in and load out. Not that we are ac/dc but it might help


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi gang,

I haven't been on this forum in ages. Heard about this from a friend so I'll try and make it down. I'll probably bring a guitar.

Cheers!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Glad you heard about it in time. Join us. I am heading into town shortly. See you all there later


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Robert1950 said:
> 
> 
> > Where is that side entrance? I'll be walking from Dundas Station.
> ...


Side entrance faces Dundas Square on the little street that runs between Yonge & Victoria


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks again Scott, and also to all who went to the trouble of bringing guitars.

Noteworthy for me were the Carvin / Larrive combo, that bad assed Heritage with EMGs, and the 1916 Gibson mandolin.

I would have loved to play that one a little but it was strung in such a way as to make it unplayable (understandable).

The Shiraki (spelling?) was also very nice. I looked really closely and it looks very finely crafted.


I feel a bit sheepish that I didn't bring a couple of instruments. 

For some reason I thought there would be a room full of high end vintage guitars but really I saw a nice variety.

Great to finally meet a few long time forum mates.

I'm planning on attending the next Riff Wrath jam.

Hope to see some of you there.

This time I'll bring a few things.


----------



## Latiator (Jul 18, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Thanks again Scott, and also to all who went to the trouble of bringing guitars. Noteworthy for me were the Carvin / Larrive combo...


 Thanks very much, it was great to meet ya today! 



Milkman said:


> that bad assed Heritage with EMGs, and the 1916 Gibson mandolin.


 I'm in agreement here that's for sure, the mandolin was from 1915 if memory serves me correctly. I found the Red and the blue handmade-in-Woodstock-by-John guitars to be quite stunning as well.




Milkman said:


> I feel a bit sheepish that I didn't bring a couple of instruments.


 You weren't the only one who was apprehensive to bring some instruments buddy, it ended up being very secure, I felt confident in their exit screening.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

DAMN !!!!
I sorry to have missed it. I came down with a bad flu bug a few days ago and just could not get out of the house.
I hope it was a great success and maybe there will be another in the future that I can attend. 

Cheers
pete


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Glad you're feeling a bit better Pete. I couldn't make it either, busy all weekend. Could I ask the organizers to at least think of holding it somewhere other than right downtown TO  Usually a pain in the butt for us out of towners to find our way around and park. Something on the outskirts would be great. Either way I'll try to make the next one.



faracaster said:


> DAMN !!!!
> I sorry to have missed it. I came down with a bad flu bug a few days ago and just could not get out of the house.
> I hope it was a great success and maybe there will be another in the future that I can attend.
> 
> ...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

davetcan said:


> Glad you're feeling a bit better Pete. I couldn't make it either, busy all weekend. Could I ask the organizers to at least think of holding it somewhere other than right downtown TO  Usually a pain in the butt for us out of towners to find our way around and park. Something on the outskirts would be great. Either way I'll try to make the next one.


I agree with that. It's a nightmare getting down there. For me personally, coming in from Niagara. It's going to be impossible for us to hold one anywhere that is going to work for everyone here. So for me, I would try to do something in the Niagara Region. If we could do something on a Sunday in the summertime it would also make for a nice weekend getaway for anyone that had to do some driving. Maybe bring the wife or GF along and stay over Saturday night and then come to the show Sunday and head home. As for the rest of the country, there are already a few guys here involved in some shows. We need a few others to step up and line up some shows for the other members and whoever can support them should do their best to attend. 

It's a great way to show off the gear, meet everyone and there is nothing stopping anyone from making it a bit of a swap meet as well.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Niagara would work for me too. We usually do one or two weekends there already visiting the Shaw Festival and or the Casino area for a quick getaway from it all kind of thing. Not a big deal coming from London, especially now the Red Hill Valley bypass has opened up around Hamilton.



GuitarsCanada said:


> I agree with that. It's a nightmare getting down there. For me personally, coming in from Niagara. It's going to be impossible for us to hold one anywhere that is going to work for everyone here. So for me, I would try to do something in the Niagara Region. If we could do something on a Sunday in the summertime it would also make for a nice weekend getaway for anyone that had to do some driving. Maybe bring the wife or GF along and stay over Saturday night and then come to the show Sunday and head home. As for the rest of the country, there are already a few guys here involved in some shows. We need a few others to step up and line up some shows for the other members and whoever can support them should do their best to attend.
> 
> It's a great way to show off the gear, meet everyone and there is nothing stopping anyone from making it a bit of a swap meet as well.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

davetcan said:


> Niagara would work for me too. We usually do one or two weekends there already visiting the Shaw Festival and or the Casino area for a quick getaway from it all kind of thing. Not a big deal coming from London, especially now the Red Hill Valley bypass has opened up around Hamilton.


I think it would work pretty well here. Like you say, it also has that getaway aspect to it and not just a drive in drive out thing. I think I will get off my ass this year and go and see about something. We have the advertising vehicle here at our disposal so we should use it. We have enough vendors here that might be interested in showing off some gear. I will do some sniffing around for a nice location and see what we can do


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Many thanks to Scott and everyone that helped to make this such a successful event. It was great to finally meet some of the other forum members and to see folks that I have met in the past (mainly at Riff's jams, the Elmira show and Merlin at the jazz jams in Stratford).

Again, thanks for a great day.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I think there was couple of people I didn't get to talk to. Would have like to have chatted Dave (Greco).


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Latiator said:


> Thanks very much, it was great to meet ya today!
> 
> I'm in agreement here that's for sure, the mandolin was from 1915 if memory serves me correctly. I found the Red and the blue handmade-in-Woodstock-by-John guitars to be quite stunning as well.
> 
> ...


Oh no, security was not a concern for me at all. It was really more a case of my instruments being fairly mid level stuff and considering some of the spectacular guitars I see on this site..... well, why bring an 85 Reliant to a car show if you get my meaning.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Name tags on lanyards would be a great idea. We really relate to each other as our member names and I figure it would be a great ice breaker.

Plus, my memory is so bad it would just make things easier. If I wander off, somebody can tell who I am, where I'm supposed to be and hopefully point me in the right direction.

I also think other locations a little outside the belly of the beast would be good. Really, I'm flexible. Somewhere near the Falls would be cool.

I appreciate the time and effort.

Thanks again


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Oh no, security was not a concern for me at all. It was really more a case of my instruments being fairly mid level stuff and considering some of the spectacular guitars I see on this site..... well, why bring an 85 Reliant to a car show if you get my meaning.


From what I have seen of your threads you have some spectaclaur guitars! That Greco Zemitis (sp) look's fantastic and the Jackson guitar you built look's topnotch. I wish I could have made it out but too much on the go. Love the idea of having a show in the Niagara region ....I'm sure wifey would be in to that.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Well thanks.

I guess I was also being a bit lazy.

One very cool little part of the experience for me, was as I was driving on the Gardiner, with the tower dead in my sights, what comes on the Q but YYZ.
It was classic.


Then, on my way out, just as I was entering the Gardiner West, what comes on, but The Spirit of Radio.

Toronto = Rush


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I also think other locations a little outside the belly of the beast would be good. Really, I'm flexible. Somewhere near the Falls would be cool.
> 
> Thanks again


Riff's jam was a good time. Not far from the falls.. though 5 hrs from here


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I think Riff is pretty close to me.

Looking forward to one of those.



Random cool guitar pic


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I think Riff is pretty close to me......


Riff's jam's are great !! 

The farm setting in the country is like going to some sort of retreat for us city folk 
His farm is not far from Waterloo..... going towards Salem.

It was great to meet you and your wife at the GC get together.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Great to meet you guys. John Dziubinski's guitars looked phenomenal. Those and the Carvin were definite highlights for me. ...and learning that the Moderne is sneaky comfortable. It really plays like an ergonomic Flying V. ...also the Chinese Strat was terrifying. A piece of crap, but it looked and felt the part enough that I could see many getting scammed on Craigslist with that sort of thing. 

The Hard Rock people were great too. Given that I only had to walk 10 minutes to be there, I don't want to see the event move, but I understand where you guys are coming from.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

faracaster said:


> DAMN !!!!
> I sorry to have missed it. I came down with a bad flu bug a few days ago and just could not get out of the house.
> I hope it was a great success and maybe there will be another in the future that I can attend.
> 
> ...


Yeah, we missed you Pete. We were hoping you'd come in there with something that would blow us all away. Sorry to hear about the flu bug, those can be pretty bad. It was a nice get together for sure.



LowWatt said:


> Great to meet you guys. John Dziubinski's guitars looked phenomenal. Those and the Carvin were definite highlights for me. ...and learning that the Moderne is sneaky comfortable. It really plays like an ergonomic Flying V. ...also the Chinese Strat was terrifying. A piece of crap, but it looked and felt the part enough that I could see many getting scammed on Craigslist with that sort of thing.
> 
> The Hard Rock people were great too. Given that I only had to walk 10 minutes to be there, I don't want to see the event move, but I understand where you guys are coming from.


It was nice to meet you as well James. I figured you'd probably like that Moderne, Robert likes it as well. I'm with you on not wanting to see it move either but the forum members are pretty spread out and Niagara doesn't too bad. BTW if Scott's reading this I agree with Cheezyridr in the other thread that the music playing through the sound system was a little on the loud side. I found my voice was getting a little raspy having to try to talk to the other forumites over it. It probably could have been turned down a few notches IMO. Also I agree with the name tags idea. Maybe next time. Thanks again for getting this event going and thanks to the staff at the Hard Rock Cafe.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Dude from the Hard Rock sent me an email and said that one of our members came back and played a set there the other day... who might that have been?


----------

